# Samson



## Gr8porky1 (Apr 27, 2020)

So although I?m new and this is my first post, I wanted to share my experiences with Samson supplies.
 I realize there are several options for sources available and everyone has their favorite based on their usage and experiences.
 I recently transitioned over to Samson after a good   Source of many years closed down.
 I will say I reviewed many sites and  I looked for
Common denominators about Sources. What I found was Samson has been in business for many years with a record of great customer service and consistent quick delivery.
  I can state from my experiences that after numerous orders 1- Samson looks after faithful customers in a ?special way? , 2- Samson is quick to respond back to emails, 3- the ordering and payment system is very friendly and easy to utilize.
 Products have all been very professionally packaged and of those I have used I am pleased with results. The Sust 350 impressed me as there was ( for me, no PIP) with that dosage amount.
 I would offer Samson as a great source and don?t take my word for it, look around and see
The comments!
  Great service with awesome customer service! 

Thanks


----------

